# Pegasus..... The Dragonslayer



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finshed off Pegsus's Dragonslayer kit, a very fun weekend build. Airbrushed it all with Vallejo. Great kit, Highly recommended:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Finshed off Pegsus's Dragonslayer kit, a very fun weekend build. Airbrushed it all with Vallejo. Great kit, Highly recommended:thumbsup:


I just got this as well. Awesome job. Did you prime everything and if so what did you use. Also what colors did you use


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's a fine looking dragon.

I'm wondering if anyone is going to change the base to reflect the cave scene with the jets of flame coming up out of the pools, I'd like to do that with mine whenever I get it.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> That's a fine looking dragon.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone is going to change the base to reflect the cave scene with the jets of flame coming up out of the pools, I'd like to do that with mine whenever I get it.


I actually was thinking about that. maybe using cotton balls fluffed up and sprayed


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome paint job !!! I bought 3 of them so that my 2 sons and I can work on them together. Your paint job is inspirational !! Love this kit !


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

VERY nicely done!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Your colors are just right. Excellent job!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> I just got this as well. Awesome job. Did you prime everything and if so what did you use. Also what colors did you use


After I washed the kit white primer was used. For the colors of the dragon I used Vallejo tank brown/ hemp mix for the body, hemp for the belly area. next burnt umber for the shading, sandy brown for the highlights and fire red for the wings and then everything was post shaded with black grey. the base got the same treatment Vallejo earth, sandy brown and black grey.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You did a great job on the coloring of the dragon. I would say it looks spot on! I think this is the first one I have seen completed. I really need to get one myslef!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> After I washed the kit white primer was used. For the colors of the dragon I used Vallejo tank brown/ hemp mix for the body, hemp for the belly area. next burnt umber for the shading, sandy brown for the highlights and fire red for the wings and then everything was post shaded with black grey. the base got the same treatment Vallejo earth, sandy brown and black grey.


what brand of primer


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

wonderful colour choice!.. looks very natural.. the base is my only gripe with this kit.. wish it was more built up and not as flat...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WOW!!
I hope I can do half that well!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> what brand of primer


Cheap rattlecan hardware store white primer. I use Ace hardware White primer :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Now with finished nameplate and a top view:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Again, looks great. When I do mine I'm going to shoot her with Future to give her that wet look she had.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet!, hope I can do as well also


----------



## Pun13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, really nice work indeed. I like the colors on him

Tom


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the primary colors on the figure, Vallejo sandy brown for the pants, tank brown/black mix for the tunic and boots. My only complaint is the spear it is made of vinyl and it will never be straight, either brass or styrene rod will be the relace handle for the spear. Next up on the figure some washes and blending:thumbsup:


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

sg-99 said:


> Got the primary colors on the figure, Vallejo sandy brown for the pants, tank brown/black mix for the tunic and boots. My only complaint is the spear it is made of vinyl and it will never be straight, either brass or styrene rod will be the relace handle for the spear. Next up on the figure some washes and blending:thumbsup:


Looking real nice !!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A wash and and few shadows and highlights added:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The figure is turning out great too, fantastic job on this kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!

How about a nice wooden dowel for the spear shaft?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

That would work and stain it to give it another level of realism:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job on this! 

Sean


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Excellent work-I hope to start mine soon, unfortunately a family member is in the hospital so all "play time" is suspended until further notice.

When I received this kit I immediately broke out my reference materials.
Cinefex magazine's in-depth coverage of the making of the film, as well as freeze- framing the dragon sequences. I was surprised to see that he was not as "brown" as I remembered. The undersides, arms and tail are actually a sort of "dirty linen" color with heavy olive-drab pattens. The wings are mostly burnt sienna with the same patterns and a dark-brown spine. This coloration is easily seen in the scenes with the full-size tail. Animator Phil Tippet supervised the painting of the full-sized props to match the animation models.
I plan to paint mine accordingly with dark washes to tone down the colors somewhat. I also plan to build an entirely new base that looks like the cave entrance with the sacrificial pole.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

What issue of Cinefex did the story? I may have to try and find one on ebay.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Wayyyyyy back at issue # 6!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

nautilusnut said:


> Wayyyyyy back at issue # 6!


Thanks, need to go search ebay for that. I plan on picking this kit up at Wonderfest. I need to save my money for then.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just need to go to my bookshelves for that.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

John, Do you have all the issues too?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

nautilusnut said:


> Excellent work-I hope to start mine soon, unfortunately a family member is in the hospital so all "play time" is suspended until further notice.
> 
> When I received this kit I immediately broke out my reference materials.
> Cinefex magazine's in-depth coverage of the making of the film, as well as freeze- framing the dragon sequences. I was surprised to see that he was not as "brown" as I remembered. The undersides, arms and tail are actually a sort of "dirty linen" color with heavy olive-drab pattens. The wings are mostly burnt sienna with the same patterns and a dark-brown spine. This coloration is easily seen in the scenes with the full-size tail. Animator Phil Tippet supervised the painting of the full-sized props to match the animation models.
> I plan to paint mine accordingly with dark washes to tone down the colors somewhat. I also plan to build an entirely new base that looks like the cave entrance with the sacrificial pole.


 Is it possible to post a few of these pics for reference?

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think I have one or two missing, and then I stopped collecting them after the articles became "We used Maya to model the creature and Vue to create the landscape Massive to animate the crowd and After Effects to add the rain... I wanted to see physical movie models, not read about computer programs.

But I have about 30 inches of shelf space worth of the older issues.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally the Figure on the base! As I have said before it's a really fun kit:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks great! I do question the scale of the dragon. It seems like she should be a bit bigger. What do you guys think?


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

> Looks great! I do question the scale of the dragon. It seems like she should be a bit bigger. What do you guys think?


He's too small- or the figure too big. Put the figure on the dragon's neck as seen in photos and it becomes obvious.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I personally think 1/35 would be the right size. Since this is Pegasus's first 1/32 figure I would like to see a whole line of figures in this scale everything from scifi-military:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

John P said:


> I think I have one or two missing, and then I stopped collecting them after the articles became "We used Maya to model the creature and Vue to create the landscape Massive to animate the crowd and After Effects to add the rain... I wanted to see physical movie models, not read about computer programs.
> 
> But I have about 30 inches of shelf space worth of the older issues.


Yeah, I pretty much agree. Every once in a while a really clever mechanical effect is covered. I'm disappointed that they didn't cover Thing 2011. I've seem some behind the scenes stuff on UToob about it and its pretty awsome. They were trying to keep the 'look' of Carpenters version for the most part.

I DO have all the issues, and even replaced a few that had become scruffy with too much viewing (issues 1-8). I wish I had saved my National Lampoons though.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

The Cinefex article states that the full-sized dragon was to be 75 ft long and the props were built as such. If you figure the Galen figure is supposed to be about 5'8", then the Dragon is too small. In the film, Galen is shown both astride the Dragon's neck and hanging underneath the neck suspended by the spear. I think a 1/48th scale figure would look about right.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Is the Dragonslayer kit vinyl or styrene?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The dragon and figure are vinyl. The base is vac-formed plastic as is the spear and nameplate. Great kit.

Just noticed that the pics in this thread have been removed. I'll add a few from my build thread.

Bare vinyl.



Finished dragon.



Hopefully SG-99 will reload his pics. Here is a link to my build.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=365896


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

phicks said:


> Is the Dragonslayer kit vinyl or styrene?


Actually its PVC. Told to me by a Pegasus rep who replaced my mismolded spear.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You are correct, it is PVC, also commonly refered to as "vinyl. Not too many people say they build PVC models as the term vinyl just stuck as that's what most people know this product as. Although PVC is shorter to type!

"Vinyl is not a natural substance but is a synthetic man-made material. It is a type of plastic that is made from ethylene (found in crude oil) and chlorine (found in regular salt). When processed, both the substances are combined to form Polyvinyl Chloride (PVC) resin, or as is commonly referred to - Vinyl."


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

well, learn something new every day


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

robiwon said:


> You are correct, it is PVC, also commonly refered to as "vinyl. Not too many people say they build PVC models as the term vinyl just stuck as that's what most people know this product as. Although PVC is shorter to type!



Correct.
I'm pretty sure the term vinyl stuck, as when you say PVC, the first thing that comes to most people's mind, is the rigid type that pipes and such are made out of.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a couple of shots, A very fun kit to build and paint:thumbsup:


----------

